
An efficient way to use Uniflow - joannawyka
https://blog.kotlin-academy.com/an-efficient-way-to-use-uniflow-2b41a9785a05
======
gumby
I was disappointed this was not about steam engines:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Uniflow_steam_engine](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Uniflow_steam_engine)

